# I'm "neenered" out



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I got an invite to eat snapper sammiches at Princess Cloud O' Dust's (Jackback). The food was awesome, as always, and all was well until I got up to leave...

PCOD: "You get the pic I sent you?"

"What pic?"

"The one of my fish.(neener)"

"Oh, that one! Uhm... yep."

"You didn't do a PFF report. Embarrassed? (neener)"

"Uh, ... shit no! Nobody wants to read a report where we only caught ONE fish."

"Oh, it's because YOU didn't catch it! (neener)"

"No, but maybe if we had filled the box..."

"It DID fill the box! (neener)"

"Well, yes, but..."

"You just don't want anybody to know a girl beat the guys. (neener)"


OK guys, here's her damn fish. Maybe she will STFU now, but I doubt it.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

HHAHAHA, That is an awesome snappahh. She did a great job, I showed it to my wife and she was impressed.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Good gravy that's a good one.

She ought to show it off. I would of.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

That woman has a big red snapper..... nice one.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

She sure has a pretty snapper. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> That woman has a big red snapper..... nice one.





lettheairout said:


> She sure has a pretty snapper.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Uh oh, here we go...


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Bodupp...I'd say she owes you about a dozen more neeners on that fish. Hell, she could have used the ones I caught for bait for that fish.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> Bodupp...I'd say she owes you about a dozen more neeners on that fish. Hell, she could have used the ones I caught for bait for that fish.


I WISH it was ONLY a dozen more neeners. Years from now, if we're in the same nursing home, she's gonna roll her wheelchair over to mine, and I'm gonna have to hear it all over again.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Wife kicks our butt every time we go! lmao


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Holy Moly dats a big snappa baby!


----------



## 1stjackback (Feb 26, 2017)

Bodupp said:


> I got an invite to eat snapper sammiches at Princess Cloud O' Dust's (Jackback). The food was awesome, as always, and all was well until I got up to leave...
> 
> PCOD: "You get the pic I sent you?"
> 
> ...


I'm thinking about getting the picture enlarged to 20 x 30 for the wall of fame at the beach! (neener) Whatcha think? Should I go bigger? (neener) She did measure 34 inches! (neener)


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

1stjackback said:


> I'm thinking about getting the picture enlarged to 20 x 30 for the wall of fame at the beach! (neener) Whatcha think? Should I go bigger? (neener) She did measure 34 inches! (neener)


I'd wait for a three footer. Probably not enough room on the wall with all MY fish pictures! (neener) :whistling:


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> I'd wait for a three footer. Probably not enough room on the wall with all MY fish pictures! (neener) :whistling:


How many three foot plus remora did you catch?


----------



## HRTCTLR (Jul 27, 2014)

hjorgan said:


> That woman has a big red snapper..... nice one.


Uhhh! :whistling:


----------

